# I broke the wttc rules



## porkpie1981

I BDed last nite with using protection:blush:

I doubt i will be pregnant as its not near my ovulation(by the ticker)

I wonder if that means that me and the oh arnt going to wait

We keep saying we are going to wait eg mone etc but then i wouldnt mind just seeing what happens.

I dont even wana mention it as he scares easy but he know that im not taking bc as i didnt want to as i was only going to wait another few months b4 ttc


----------



## honeybunch2k7

It's ok, I break the rules,too. :shhh:


----------



## Vivanco

I knew u would!!!! Hahahaha!!!!

:rofl:

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya hun

I know how u feel as I don't wanna wait either... my logical side is telling me to at least wait until I've had 1 AF but DH & I are going on holiday next week & I don't wanna use protection cos that would be "trying not to get pregnant" so it just doesn't make sense to me as i'm DESPERATE for a baby!!

I think its unlikely that I'd get pregnant straight away anyway as it took us 6 months of actively TTC before I lost my baby, but I'm thinking if it did happen then it would be meant to be... sorry for waffling! :hug: xx


----------



## porkpie1981

phew its so good that others are like me

Atho we are not trying do u think it would be ok to bd around my ovulation date without making it known to the oh thats what im at:rofl:


----------



## kaygeebee

I would love to start right away.... but DH won't hear of BD without protection. :rolleyes: 

To be honest it puts me off BD!! :blush:


----------



## Alchemist

um, do you realise spermies can live up to 5 days in your womb? just in time for ovulation honey lol


----------



## porkpie1981

Ive heard that it was 7 days but my ovulatuion (the reddest part isnt for longer). Am i right or reading it wrong?


----------



## porkpie1981

It says 9 days to ovulation (tho i suppose thats only a guess)


----------



## Alchemist

wouldntr that be funny ha ha


----------



## porkpie1981

Alchemist said:


> wouldntr that be funny ha ha


what be funny?Im confussed (tho it doesnt usually take me much)


----------



## Alchemist

if you fell pg with these slim odds


----------



## _Alice_

Haha go you hun! :rofl:


----------



## Suzanne

ummm your naughty:happydance: lol ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey everyone!!

Know how everyone feels, the head saying no no no wait for first AF, Heart is saying GO GO GO!!!! Especially as the only reason we where waiting was until we found somewhere to live together!! 

So CONFUSED!!! 

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## Sambatiki

P. We move into the cottage end of month.... SOOO Excited :)


----------



## porkpie1981

Alchemist said:


> if you fell pg with these slim odds

o rite sorry im not with it at the mo:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

well we did the bd not last nite but the nite b4 also. We still didnt use anything but he didnt cum inside(sorry if tmi) so we arent 100% trying then. 

mybe a few will slip the net:rofl:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Saturday me and OH really broke the rules. We did the deed the day I ovulated and without protection.


----------



## honeybunch2k7

porkpie1981 said:


> well we did the bd not last nite but the nite b4 also. We still didnt use anything but he didnt cum inside(sorry if tmi) so we arent 100% trying then.
> 
> mybe a few will slip the net:rofl:

OH didn't come (I'm very sorry if that term is inappropriate!) inside me either the first time I became pregnant. There are enough little spermies in the pre-ejaculate to impregnate women. Many of us here have learned that the hard way lol. 

:baby:


----------



## Samo

uh oh! you know what the consequences of that is!? ;)


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Samo said:


> uh oh! you know what the consequences of that is!? ;)


Lol lemme guess...Could it be :baby: ???? 

he he


----------



## NickyT75

Well ladies I have well & truly broken the WTTC rules now (twice) :blush: OOOPS!! he he!

Guess that means I should move across to the TTC board now eh?? :happydance:

Good luck with the boring WAITING part... something tells me you're gonna need it!! :dust: xx


----------



## porkpie1981

honeybunch2k7 said:


> OH didn't come (I'm very sorry if that term is inappropriate!) inside me either the first time I became pregnant. There are enough little spermies in the pre-ejaculate to impregnate women. Many of us here have learned that the hard way lol.
> 
> :baby:

I should also know that as thats how my wee boy arrived:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Well havent been on much as been busy with exams but we have done it another few times and twice (inside if u get my drift). And lookie lookie it around ovulation time(well by my timer):blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

NickyT75 said:


> Hiya hun
> 
> I know how u feel as I don't wanna wait either... my logical side is telling me to at least wait until I've had 1 AF but DH & I are going on holiday next week & I don't wanna use protection cos that would be "trying not to get pregnant" so it just doesn't make sense to me as i'm DESPERATE for a baby!!
> 
> I think its unlikely that I'd get pregnant straight away anyway as it took us 6 months of actively TTC before I lost my baby, but I'm thinking if it did happen then it would be meant to be... sorry for waffling! :hug: xx

Ditto!! I am trying hard to wait for AF as I just want to know for sure my womb is clear but it is killing me!! I wish the little :witch: would hurry on up!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kaygeebee, when are going to ttc??

Kerry x


----------



## porkpie1981

Heres my update so we have been offline for a few days

Ive been waiting for days to ask u all this as its driving me nuts. Ive actually write this on word and saved it for when Baby and bump is up and running again to post (lol).
Its about a bleed that Ive had
Just need to say a few things so u can understand better.
Had D & C on 28th of March
Had bleeding for a while so had to have another dose of cyotec and that seemed to have sorted it out.
Had 1st AF on 5th of may (5 and a half weeks roughly after d&C)
The thing is Im not sure on cycle lengths as I had a 28 day AF when on the BC pill then came off had a 31 day cycle and then was pregnant so I only have 1 natural AF to go on. I was just going to go on the 31 day cycle as a guide.
If its a 31 day cycle then my AF should arrive on June 4th (ovulation around May 23rd)
If its a 28 day cycle then 1st June. (Ovulation around May 18th)
I remember posting that i had EWCM earlier than expected, more like the as if i was on a 28 days cycle. It actually lasted for ages(well over a week)
Im not actually starting actively to ttc until October but have been bding. Hehe so all this is just based around estimated days from ticker as Im not charting
On the 24th of May i went to the loo and when i wiped and i was so shocked as there was EWMC with pinky red blood in it. The same happened the next day on May 25th and only a small brownish stain on my underwear also. Ive never had anything like this before so im not sure if its still the miscarriage working the last bits out or implantation bleeding.
Ive been googling and all i can come up with (if its Imp bleeding ) that I am on the shorter cycle and ovulated around May 18th and imp bleeding occurred 5-6 days later. I have ordered early pregnancy strips from the net just to see. I also have read loads of stories where people have had early implantation
Read this

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/...ding-stats.php

Basically a lot of woman experience at the same stage as me so maybe it could be. Im just so freaked out as Ive never had this sort of bleeding mid cycle.

If that was imp bleeding how long after implanting can u test positive?

Or if anyone can tell me if Im working my cycle out wrong then please input as i know u all are pros at this. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey hun

No advice but am hoping for a :bfp: for you!! 

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## maccy

Hiya I really hope you get your :bfp: soon, you were such a support to me when I first came on this forum. Fingers crossed for ya hun. xxx:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

how are u now maccy as i havent spoke in a while due to exams and b & B being down?

P.S I hope my early preg tests arrive 2day


----------



## maccy

Yeah I'm fine feeling sooo much better now the bleeding has stopped. Are you gonna test today? If you get em?


----------



## porkpie1981

Yep definatly

I know its not morning pee but sure ive 25 of them so can do more tomorrow

Wonder if it was 5 days ago i had the bleed will it be long enough to show a :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh can't wait to find out!! Fingers crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## maccy

Have you had them...Have you tested???????????


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh porkpie, are we crossing fingers for a :bfp: or a :bfn:?? :hugs:

PS I really can't wait to get some tickers on my signature - am going to as soon as :witch: comes, I want a cycle one - where do you get them? (god I am sad aren't I):rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Tracy 

I got mine from ticker factory. 
God I wish porkpie would let us know whats happening the suspense is killing me :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya, me too I hate suspense :rofl:

I will have a look at ticker factory as soon as :witch: comes, I had one from there for my wedding countdown in 2006 !


----------



## maccy

PORKPIE!!!!!! Oooo tell me, tell me, I'm like an excited child!!!

I keep loggin in to check on you, I would have lost a stone by the end of the day if I keep running up and down my stairs. lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Where is she??? lol Maccy, hasn't she got exams still??


----------



## maccy

Yeah she may have, I really hope she is. All my fingers and toes are crossed. Just imagine what we'll be like with our own tests. lol. xxxxxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

I thought she had finished all her exams now? Hope she is ok maybe the tests haven't arrived yet?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im sure she's fine! Probably just busy. Hopefully we might hear tonight. 
Im hoping DF might have a change of heart and just want to go for it!! lol until then we'll have to get practising :sex:


----------



## porkpie1981

hi there! The tests arrived in an unmarked envople along with other ebay packages so no1 asked any questions and i hid them up stairs:rofl: I sound mad but i dont want him to know im doing this as he will think im mad:rofl:
I had to take my wee boy out and do some shopping etc. Ive finished all my exams thank god. Im just holding my pee in for another hour then im going to test as i peed about 2 hrs ago so i will tell u as soon as i test. God i keep thinking im mad and mybe just cause i seen a bit of blood has made me think im pregnant and myb im not.

Be in touch soon


----------



## Sambatiki

So glad to hear from you!! Can't believe you pee'd 2 hours ago!! How inconsiderate!! :rofl: We've all got everything crossed for you chick.
:dance: Praying for a nice juicy :bfp:for you 

Kerry xxxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

oooooohhhh I am getting really excited!!

I have everything crossed for you!!

Emma.xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Fingers crossed for :bfp: I will check in later am off home soon :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

I also had a red 1bull b4 i got the tests:blush: I wasnt sure that they would arrive today or not then by the time i went shopping and went to the mils house they where there

Taking all that in how long do u think i should leave it for b4 testing (with drinking the red bull). 

Its been 5 days since i had a slight bleed, do u think if im pregnant it will show up today ?


----------



## Sambatiki

Not sure hun. Ive only ever tested after AF is due. No harm in doing one now tho.
I can't wait til Im finally getting excited about testing myself!! not long now lol


----------



## maccy

*TEST!!!!!!* please!!
...cause in a bit I be doing tea for hubby blah blah blah. 
Don't worry yourself though, either way and it's still early, if your like me (I bought 20 off Ebay they well cheap but do the job, seeing as I am a serial tester) you can keep testing to your hearts content.


----------



## porkpie1981

Just did the test and there was only 1 line so a negative at the mo

Ive another 24 left so im going to do 1 in the morning and every morning:rofl: Im not getting down yet:rofl:

I kept squinting and could have swore i seen a line but it wasnt pink more like an indent or the shimmer of the line that would turn pink. I swear i held it up to every window in the house :rofl:

I mite do one later again if i get the chance:rofl:. The oh is dozing on the sofa at the mo and my wee boy is in his high chair so i got to do it on the sly:rofl:


----------



## maccy

Oh nevermind, but as you say early days and at least you have loads more tests. he he. Keep testing hun, keep us posted, xxx


----------



## dizzy65

i have broken the rules before also its okay ;)


----------



## porkpie1981

Watch this space every day for my dayly test:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ahhhh fingers still crossed tho


----------



## LeaArr

porkpie1981 said:


> Watch this space every day for my dayly test:rofl:

I know that feeling :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Just checked old posts and on the 16th of may i started to get EWCM just a bit, but that was only day 11 so im really thinking that its a 28 days cycle instead of a 31 so mybe i did ovulate around the 14th instead of the 18th!


----------



## LeaArr

porkpie1981 said:


> Just checked old posts and on the 16th of may i started to get EWCM just a bit, but that was only day 11 so im really thinking that its a 28 days cycle instead of a 31 so mybe i did ovulate around the 14th instead of the 18th!

That is something to ponder. Hopefully you will get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Capuru

Hi you had me hooked on this thread:rofl: 

Honestly, I advise that you start charting soon! You already sound like a TTCer to me. I personally use Fertility Friend and even if you are still not trying it will help you for when you finally do start trying cause your cycles can be figured out already so you'll know exactly where you are when you officially start TTC.

GL with your current testing hopefully you won't need to chart and you'll have your bundle of joy on the way^_^:dust: :dust: :dust: for you BFP:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

Capuru said:


> Hi you had me hooked on this thread:rofl:
> 
> Honestly, I advise that you start charting soon! You already sound like a TTCer to me. I personally use Fertility Friend and even if you are still not trying it will help you for when you finally do start trying cause your cycles can be figured out already so you'll know exactly where you are when you officially start TTC.
> 
> GL with your current testing hopefully you won't need to chart and you'll have your bundle of joy on the way^_^:dust: :dust: :dust: for you BFP:hugs:


I got pregger 1st time i did it with my oh and have a 2 yr old and then 1st month after coming of the bcp but had a blighted ovum. Im sooooo hoping this is 3rd time lucky for 1st time. I shouldnt complain as i know im very luck to get pregant quicky (but they dont always stick):cry:

I cant wait to the morning to test again(tho i did another sneaky one there):blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie... Can't wait for the next installment of..... Is porkpie Preggers!! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Got up peed in a container and hid it bhing the loo and went back to bed as was too tired to squint:rofl:

Just tested again and the same as yesterday 

Next update, tomorrow, smae time, same place:rofl:


----------



## maccy

Keep peeing ...keep testing!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

I will i will:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Its still earlier days yet. Can't believe Ive got to keep everything crossed for a whole week!! 

OOOOH this is exciting!!!


----------



## Alchemist

hells bells,

just discovered all the drama on this thread..... wow. this is exciting. almost living vicariously through you ha ha


----------



## Sambatiki

Alchemist

Its a great thread to be part of!!! And so very exciting

:hug:

Kerry x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi all 

just noticed on the MC forum my tickers don't come up. Anyone know why that is??


----------



## Alchemist

i also have weird things happening.... maybe it has something to do with the website going down?


----------



## mugzy

The MC forum is set to not show tickers, it can be upsetting to someone going through a miscarriage to see pregnancy tickers.


----------



## Sambatiki

mugzy said:


> The MC forum is set to not show tickers, it can be upsetting to someone going through a miscarriage to see pregnancy tickers.

Hi Mugzy

Thanks for that. Looking at it I think I would have been upset. Shows how much attention I pay!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey porkpie sorry you got a :bfn: but its still early days who knows you may have that :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

Welll girls got caught yesterday:rofl:

I deleted what u thought was all evidence of the tests from ebay EXCEPT ONE BLOODY PART THAT I CANT

He said " have u been buying test" i said "ooo ages ago" he said how long ago? I said " mmm this week". OMG how embrassing, not for buying them just hiding them and the fact that my af isnt even late:blush: He gave me that look like HERE WE GO AGAIN:rofl: I just said " sure we are trying in a few months so better having them in"

So ive peed today and hid it behind the toliet until times are safe to test:rofl: Will go back up again to do it. P.S theres a pepsi in the bin that ive been hiding the tests wrappers in so they are not visisble when he opens the bin(u wind them up tight and put thru hole):rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Just tested again and still a :bfn: 

Still squinted tho and that slight shadowy line is there so im assuming thats always going to be there. Im starting to panic that this wasnt an implanation bleed but just the mc still sorting itsself out


----------



## maccy

Your so funny hun!!! :rofl:

Sorry it's still neg, hope u get your :bfp: result soon. x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Porkpie!!

Can't believe he caught you!! :rofl: However he doesn't seem that bothered tho so maybe he'll come round to idea of trying a little earlier!! Unless you don't need to !!!


----------



## porkpie1981

another negative today with that shadow (turn bloody pink):rofl:

Im actually looking at the back pf the strip now also from a didstance and there is a defibate shadow were the 2nd libe should be(ahhhhhhhhhhh)

Im guessing im not as its now the 31st and thats a week since the bleed and i think i heard sum1 say that u can get a posive 5 days after implantation bleeding


----------



## Alchemist

You should look online to see how accurate pregnancy tests really are. You probably are trying to test too early - apparantly they arent as accurate as they state. check out babycentre..... 

so you may just be pg yet 

good luck hon!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

The thing is if my cycle is 31 days then i suppose im still early yet

Well not long till tomorrow morning then i can test again:happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi porkpie, have you tested yet today? I must order some tests will go and have a look on ebay later I think, hoping for :witch:this weekend so not long to wait now :happydance:


----------



## Alchemist

Well the dum, fat, stupid, :witch: came soaring in this morning......aaarrrggggg

oh well, at least i know i am 31 - 32 days...... so thats a bonus but i had awesome :wine: on sat night that i turned down cos i thought i should abstain :dohh:

today i found out that my cousin who was saying she wasnt trying to fall pg announced her :bfp: - stupid cow. she critised why i stayed with my hubby (we cancelled our wedding to sort out issues and married 6 months later - SATC style) but i never said anything to her when she married her first idiotic husband (she found out him in bed with his secretary) and when i saw her in april and asked if they were trying she shook her head and said "no, she wants to enjoy her husband and doiesnt want kids for at least another 2 years....... oh well just venting:hissy:

sorry for stealing your thread but i have awful cramps and :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

Alchemist said:


> Well the dum, fat, stupid, :witch: came soaring in this morning......aaarrrggggg
> 
> oh well, at least i know i am 31 - 32 days...... so thats a bonus but i had awesome :wine: on sat night that i turned down cos i thought i should abstain :dohh:
> 
> today i found out that my cousin who was saying she wasnt trying to fall pg announced her :bfp: - stupid cow. she critised why i stayed with my hubby (we cancelled our wedding to sort out issues and married 6 months later - SATC style) but i never said anything to her when she married her first idiotic husband (she found out him in bed with his secretary) and when i saw her in april and asked if they were trying she shook her head and said "no, she wants to enjoy her husband and doiesnt want kids for at least another 2 years....... oh well just venting:hissy:
> 
> sorry for stealing your thread but i have awful cramps and :hissy::hissy::hissy:

That's always how it seems to happen. You try (or think of trying) and everyone around you seems to fall pregnant without trying.
Venting is good. :hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

golcarlilly said:


> Hi porkpie, have you tested yet today? I must order some tests will go and have a look on ebay later I think, hoping for :witch:this weekend so not long to wait now :happydance:

yes ebay is the cheapest and come quick

Good luck


----------



## porkpie1981

Alchemist said:


> Well the dum, fat, stupid, :witch: came soaring in this morning......aaarrrggggg
> 
> oh well, at least i know i am 31 - 32 days...... so thats a bonus but i had awesome :wine: on sat night that i turned down cos i thought i should abstain :dohh:
> 
> today i found out that my cousin who was saying she wasnt trying to fall pg announced her :bfp: - stupid cow. she critised why i stayed with my hubby (we cancelled our wedding to sort out issues and married 6 months later - SATC style) but i never said anything to her when she married her first idiotic husband (she found out him in bed with his secretary) and when i saw her in april and asked if they were trying she shook her head and said "no, she wants to enjoy her husband and doiesnt want kids for at least another 2 years....... oh well just venting:hissy:
> 
> 
> sorry for stealing your thread but i have awful cramps and :hissy::hissy::hissy:

:hugs: No vent away its an open thread:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

welll since the site has been down ive had the last 2 morning as :bfn:, no chance at all just them shadows eg greyish lines (i know now that they will always be there as they are the testing strip thats all. 

Well it looks like my cycle is not 28 days so probably 31 so only 2 days till af shows. Tomorrow is 30 days and thats when i got my :bfp: last time i was pregnant with these strips, but im thinking since i has that bleed sooooo long ago now that a :bfp: should have shown up sooner

O well not supposed to be trying for a few months so :witch: hurry up then


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Alchemist

Sorry youre having a crappy time at the moment. Its sooo hard when others around are preggers and your not. The worst for me is ppl who don't even care about having their kids.!!!

Hope you start to feel better soon

BIG :hug:

Kerry




Alchemist said:


> Well the dum, fat, stupid, :witch: came soaring in this morning......aaarrrggggg
> 
> oh well, at least i know i am 31 - 32 days...... so thats a bonus but i had awesome :wine: on sat night that i turned down cos i thought i should abstain :dohh:
> 
> today i found out that my cousin who was saying she wasnt trying to fall pg announced her :bfp: - stupid cow. she critised why i stayed with my hubby (we cancelled our wedding to sort out issues and married 6 months later - SATC style) but i never said anything to her when she married her first idiotic husband (she found out him in bed with his secretary) and when i saw her in april and asked if they were trying she shook her head and said "no, she wants to enjoy her husband and doiesnt want kids for at least another 2 years....... oh well just venting:hissy:
> 
> sorry for stealing your thread but i have awful cramps and :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Porkpie

Sorry about the :bfn:'s. Don't lose hope yet!! 

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## honeybunch2k7

The :witch: is two days late, but I tested and got two :bfn: . *sigh*


----------



## maccy

Oh girls we need some baby dust on this thread, here you go.:dust:


Hope we can get some :bfp: now! x


----------



## porkpie1981

god we should have another section that isnt quite wttc or ttc :rofl:

what could we call it ?


----------



## LeaArr

porkpie1981 said:


> god we should have another section that isnt quite wttc or ttc :rofl:
> 
> what could we call it ?


"OH's want to, but won't admit it" :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

lcrepka said:


> "OH's want to, but won't admit it" :rofl:

I swear thats so good :rofl:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

lcrepka said:


> "OH's want to, but won't admit it" :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:

Sooooo true....


----------



## porkpie1981

Just did another test there now(my wee boy has me up early) and it :bfn:

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Im nearly sure now that me getting my :witch: soon as these are 10ul tests so really with that bleed being 11/12 days ago im sure that a :bfp: would have shown up by now

O Well im not supposed to be trying yet so will just have to wait :cry: well unless i keep getting lucky and we dont use anything:rofl:


----------



## maccy

Oh hun, so sorry. Theres still time though. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

lcrepka said:


> "OH's want to, but won't admit it" :rofl:

:rofl: thats great Icrepka!!


----------



## Sambatiki

OOOhh look at my ticker!! Just wondering if we might :sex: tonight maybe .....


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> OOOhh look at my ticker!! Just wondering if we might :sex: tonight maybe .....

if in doubt bd bd bd :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

tbh i think the :witch: is arriving as i have that sorta crampyness, mine is usually quite mild. I know u can get sumthing similar when ur pregnant but i think its :witch:

I keep rushing to the loo thinking its arrived but i suppose it will take a few hrs to start

I hope if she coming she just arrives today as i dont want to be testing in the morning again as there isnt even a sniff of a line:hissy::hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey porkpie.

Keep ur chin up!!! BIG FAT :hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

no blood yet 

God its times like this i wonder why i didnt pay more attention to my cycle when i wasnt ttc as at least i would know how long after getting that af feeling does the bleeding start.

O well tomorrow is the big day


----------



## porkpie1981

O yes 4got to add that today i had to go back to bed for 2 hrs and yestersday i slept in the daytime for 4 hrs 9 (and still was able to sleep last nite). 
Just meantioning this incase i get a :bfp: 

tho saying this i have a sore throat and ear so mybe im getting sumthing


----------



## porkpie1981

Rite another :bfn: and today my :witch: should arrive:hissy:

O well u know me i will keep testing each morning until i get a :bfp:(looks unlikely now) or :witch: arrives:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies!! 

Had a bit of a 'moment' last night. We started getting 'giggy' with it!! :sex: using NO protection. But I completely freaked out and made him use protection???!!!! As you can see by my ticker it could have been a good time to conceive. But I was soooo afraid. For someone who wants a baby soooo badly why did I react like that. I know Im scared of MCing again... but this is ridiculous.

Has anyone else felt like that?? Or am I a wierdo :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

:hug:

Kerry xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Girlies!!
> 
> Had a bit of a 'moment' last night. We started getting 'giggy' with it!! :sex: using NO protection. But I completely freaked out and made him use protection???!!!! As you can see by my ticker it could have been a good time to conceive. But I was soooo afraid. For someone who wants a baby soooo badly why did I react like that. I know Im scared of MCing again... but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Has anyone else felt like that?? Or am I a wierdo :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Kerry xxx


I think i know what u mean cause if i was gte a :bfp: i would also freak


----------



## Sambatiki

I think its probably best if we do wait, as Im clearly not ready... But I soooo want to be :hissy: I never thought I'd be like this.


----------



## maccy

Kerry - Big :hugs:, it's so hard init. 

Porkpie - I'm still checking in with ya hun, it's not over till the :witch: flies in.


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy - Thanks treacle :hugs:
I wish I wasn't so indecisive. Maybe we should go for it and deal with it as and when!! Would it really make a diff now or in 3 months??? :rofl::hissy: I swear Im a lunatic!!


----------



## maccy

Of course your not, We did *IT* then I started crying and panicking that I'd get a :bfp: and that I'd loose it again. I really want a baby and asap but that dosen't stop it being the scariest thing eva. I've got one little girl and both with her and my m/c as soon as we saw the lines on the test we were overjoyed so happy and dancing round the house but the next time I see them lines I know I'm gonna be stressing and worrying it's taken all the fun and innocence out of it, I think that's what it is.


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy I think youre right, maybe when all get our :bfp:s it will be different. Sometimes the thought of something is loads worse than it really is. Think I might sit down with DF and have a good chat about it all with a big glass of :wine:. As although he knows Im devasted about losing our angel he doesn't know half the stuff that I talk to you guys about. Im so glad we all got each other through this strange and horrid time in our lives.

BIG BIG :hug:

Kerry


----------



## Sambatiki

Well we had the conversation last night. DF said he wanted to start ttc this month. I said I still wanted to wait. He thinks I'll never be completely ready, Im starting to think he might be right. I think we might just go for it next month, but if we did get our :bfp: it would be due around the time we lost our angel so Im not sure how I'd feel about that. Im sooo confused I don't know what to do. Any advice girlies???


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie 

Any news of the :bfp: or :hissy: the :witch:


----------



## mugzy

Sambatiki said:


> Well we had the conversation last night. DF said he wanted to start ttc this month. I said I still wanted to wait. He thinks I'll never be completely ready, Im starting to think he might be right. I think we might just go for it next month, but if we did get our :bfp: it would be due around the time we lost our angel so Im not sure how I'd feel about that. Im sooo confused I don't know what to do. Any advice girlies???

I won't make the assumption that I know how you feel, since everyone's experience is different, so all I can do is tell you how I felt. I was also worried that once I got my BFP I would feel guilty or that I was somehow trying to replace the child I lost. But when it actually happened, I realised that the 2 babies are seperate, I can love this one and feel happy about it without forgetting the other. Don't push yourself though, only you will be able to tell when you're ready :hugs:


----------



## Mamafy

any news on the :witch: hun

hope you get that :bfp: very soon :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Well we had the conversation last night. DF said he wanted to start ttc this month. I said I still wanted to wait. He thinks I'll never be completely ready, Im starting to think he might be right. I think we might just go for it next month, but if we did get our :bfp: it would be due around the time we lost our angel so Im not sure how I'd feel about that. Im sooo confused I don't know what to do. Any advice girlies???

Maybe that would be a good omen for you if you got your bfp then? I am quite superstitious and would see that as lucky :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Aww tracy I never thought about that way. thanks :hug:


----------



## maccy

Kerry - glad you had a chat you seem a bit clearer now

Porkpie - Anything????????? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy, I think I am :rofl: I just can't make my mind up!! :rofl: We'll get there in the end tho. !! Might try next month and see.. I just don't want to get caught up in charts and peeing on sticks iykwim. I want the experience to be a relaxed pleasant one.

Thanks for listening maccy xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

Hi girls will the :witch: is just starting, no cramps or anything and its just light but im sure its the :witch: that will get heavier.

I bought a 2 pack of 2st response but at least i didnt use them:rofl:

TBH im just glad i know where i am and no more limbo

Im having a bbq tomorrow so i am gonna enjoy soem rose wine mmmmmmmmm
 
hows every1 else?


----------



## Happy

We broke the rules as well! We were going to wait for the first AF to arrive before we started TTC again after m/c BUT decided what the hell and have started again! Hoping for a BFP soon.


----------



## elmaxie

Oh good Luck Happy!!

I hope you get a :bfp: real soon.

:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## LeaArr

Happy said:


> We broke the rules as well! We were going to wait for the first AF to arrive before we started TTC again after m/c BUT decided what the hell and have started again! Hoping for a BFP soon.

Good Luck


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning girlies,

Porkpie, sorry you think the :witch: is coming :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Guess what!!!

We had unprotected :sex: last night. look what happens when you have too much :wine:
Felt abit unsure about it at first but now feeling alot better!! ooooohhh have you seen my ticker too


----------



## Happy

Sambatiki said:


> Guess what!!!
> 
> We had unprotected :sex: last night. look what happens when you have too much :wine:
> Felt abit unsure about it at first but now feeling alot better!! ooooohhh have you seen my ticker too

I was unsure at first as well but after the first few times you really relax! Now I can't wait!


----------



## Sambatiki

Happy, I am much happier now we've actually :sex: without any BC. I suppose it just takes a little time to get ur head around it all!!!


----------



## maccy

Happy we're so in sync, lol. I know we m/c on same day and now we are doing the same thing, AF hasn't arrived but we not using any protection. The first couple of times I cried and got all stressed but your right it does get easier. x


----------



## Happy

maccy said:


> Happy we're so in sync, lol. I know we m/c on same day and now we are doing the same thing, AF hasn't arrived but we not using any protection. The first couple of times I cried and got all stressed but your right it does get easier. x

I'm still a bit nervous but I know i'll never be pregnant again if we don't go for it! Hopefully we will both have our BFP soon! I can't believe its almost 4 weeks ago I m/c either only seems like yesterday.

Although today I started with a small amount of brown stuff so not sure if the :witch: is arriving. I had to go to the doctors yesterday and she did a pregnancy test which came up negative but she said it could be too early to tell. xx


----------



## Happy

Sambatiki said:


> Happy, I am much happier now we've actually :sex: without any BC. I suppose it just takes a little time to get ur head around it all!!!

Once you've done it a few times you will be fine, its just sooooo scary!


----------



## honeybunch2k7

OH and I broke the rules again, but I'm sure it won't knock me up. Just a tad too soon.


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: So much for waiting hey??? :rofl: Anyway youve only 1 month left

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: So much for waiting hey??? :rofl: Anyway youve only 1 month left
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Lol thanks for the dust. We weren't actively trying. This just happens to be within the 3 weeks when OH throws me a :sex: bone. Now he's going out of town...again...


----------



## porkpie1981

Hi all last time i was on my :witch: had arrived 1 day late. I havent been back on (not due to that) just cause i had loads of bbqs and friends over and just catching up with loads of stuff that needed done since ive been off uni.

Ive just repiled back to u all that pmed me.

Have to say ive had a few hangovers that where well deserved.:dohh:

This was a real weird af as it was just spoyying for days then its been heavy and started 5/6 days ago. I know this is tmi but it disnt even have that :witch: smell to start with. mmmmm i think my bodys still ajusting to the mc. Im away to ajust my ticker and catch up on posts.

P.S Need to find ways to get bd from oh with no pretection :rofl:


----------

